# Magix Musik Maker 7



## Thorsten (17. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich hab' doch glatt durch Zufall das Programm Magix Musik Maker 7 kostenlos erworben. Doch leider fehlt mir das Handbuch. Da es doch sehr umfangreich ist, bräuchte ich was zum nachlesen, sonst werde ich wohl nicht weit kommen. Ist es möglich, irgendwo legal eine Online-Hilfe zu erhaschen? Mit Suchmaschinen hab' ich bis dato gar nix erreicht...
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## shiver (17. Juni 2002)

ei ei.

klingt ja fast wie wenn du es über edonkey oder kazaa gezogen hast... bäh. nix gut.


aber vielleicht kriegst du ja das handbuch von daher, wo du es auch.. *räusper* erworben *räusper* hast?

ansonsten.. hat das programm keine hilfe datei?


----------



## Thorsten (18. Juni 2002)

Hi Guys,

ich glaube die Frage war überflüssig, gell? Ich dachte mir, wenn man für Motherboards oder Handys Online-Hilfen und Handbücher aus dem Netz kriegt, dann sollte es für gewisse Softwareprogramme auch gelten. Naja, sieht wohl nicht so aus...

Thorsten


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Juni 2002)

Für so ein leichtes Programm (drag'n drop) brauchst du keine Anleitung.
Ansonsten schau wirklich mal bei eDonkey.
Was willst du denn bei richtigen Audioprogrammen machen, wenn du schon hier nicht weiterkommst?
Es ist ja noch nicht mal das Studio sondern nur der Maker.
Da kannst du ja noch nicht einmal komponieren sondern nur Schnippsel zusammenbappen.

PS: Die Hilfe ist wahrscheinlich gerippt  

Obwohl, nee bei Magix sind keine Hilfen bei. Nur so ein kleines Handbuch. Mehr braucht man für so Simpelkram ja auch nicht.


----------

